# self aspiration?



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

We just gave Abby her oral medication (Doxicyclin) and I'm worried that she swallowed some down the wrong tube. She is now trying to behave like normal (playing with toys and eating and drinking) but she looks like she has something stuck in her nose and she's got sort of a wheezing sound. She seems to be trying to clear her passages, sneezing a lot. Is there anything I can do to help her?
Now I;m certain it went down the wrong tube. The meds are pink and she has pink coming out of her nose 
help?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Try and blot the excess that is coming from the nostrils. You might want to phone the vet to ask what to do. In the interim you can maybe add some heat to her cage (heating pad, or clip on light) is she starts to act off.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks srtiels!
I've dried off her nose and contacted the vet. Seems like she's fine now but I'm keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

What dose of meds is she having via a syringe? It can be difficult giving a cockie liquid, I've never found them to do this with baytril but then again the dose is so small 0.1ml and syrupy, it literally just goes in the beak. Much more than that say 0.2ml or so you have to be very careful, espeically if it's very liquidy medicine, have to slowly release it from the syringe stopping to let the bird swallow.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

She only had 0.1mL. This stuff is better tasting than Baytril and a little thicker but not much. I'm pretty sure we fed from the wrong side and we went too quick. We just gave her the meds this morning and did half doses this time. She took it well! So I'm glad she seems to be fine :tiel3:
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

That's good then, and it's a nice small dose. Does the doxy have a brand name? I don't think we can get doxy liquid over here, just sachets or tablets. Tablets are a bit time consuming as they have to be cut to dose size and crushed to fine powder then add a drop of water.


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

Then I had to give my cockatiels doxicyclin sometimes they would do this , but they seemed like they where okay. Just be very slow when giving them the meds through the syringe


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Jess said:


> That's good then, and it's a nice small dose. Does the doxy have a brand name? I don't think we can get doxy liquid over here, just sachets or tablets. Tablets are a bit time consuming as they have to be cut to dose size and crushed to fine powder then add a drop of water.


I got mine from the vet so I'm not sure if it has a brand name. I'll bet it came from a pill. It says to shake well so I'm thinking the ground the pill and made a liquid out of it. Now that it's been a few days Abby seems to enjoy taking her medicine. I'm betting it reminds her of being handfed when she was a baby. She takes to the syringe and swallows it all! We give her half at a time though.


----------

